# 2 bit questions...



## Kallen (Feb 17, 2010)

I realize these are probably stupid questions, but I am VERY new to "full size" routing (I have a dremel with both router attachments..).

What is the widest straight bit available? The largest I have found so far is 3/4".
Is there any care/maintenance required for bits with the pilot bearing? Like a bad of oil or anything?

Thanks!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Keith...

In my lifetime, i've pretty much used up all of the "stupid questions" possible. SO, you've nothing to worry about!! *S*

biggest straight bit I've run across is 1 1/2". and all the bearings I have are self contained or sealed, requiring no maintenance. I do believe this to be pretty much the norm anymore. Thats not to say there arn't any out there that require some sort of taking care of, just I've never seen one...

welcome onboard..


----------



## Kallen (Feb 17, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Hey Keith...
> 
> In my lifetime, i've pretty much used up all of the "stupid questions" possible. SO, you've nothing to worry about!! *S*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Wow, a 1 1/2 would be awesome. I'd like a 1" too. I'll have to keep looking. I figured that 3/4" was the largest since that all I have found...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Kallen said:


> I realize these are probably stupid questions, but I am VERY new to "full size" routing (I have a dremel with both router attachments..).
> 
> What is the widest straight bit available? The largest I have found so far is 3/4".
> Is there any care/maintenance required for bits with the pilot bearing? Like a bad of oil or anything?
> ...


Hi Keith - Welcome to the forum
Here's a link to some larger straight bits:
MLCS straight router bits
I have a 1-3/4" dado cleanout bit but it is definitely in the ski/table use only category. 
As far as care and feeding of bearings, I think that is a excellent topic for a thread. I haven't seen a lot of discussion on that. I see MLCS advertises "free" bearing lube with their larger bit sets but nothing on how to use it. 
Glad to have you with us


----------



## Kallen (Feb 17, 2010)

jschaben said:


> Hi Keith - Welcome to the forum
> Here's a link to some larger straight bits:
> 
> I have a 1-3/4" dado cleanout bit but it is definitely in the ski/table use only category.
> ...


Thank you for the welcome and for the link. Looking at the charts on that site brings me to another (stupid) newb question. Can you explain what the "Large Diameter" and "Cutting Length" are?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Kallen said:


> Thank you for the welcome and for the link. Looking at the charts on that site brings me to another (stupid) newb question. Can you explain what the "Large Diameter" and "Cutting Length" are?


Hi Keith:

Let's take a look at the "Two Flute" chart on the MLCS page that jschaben gave you.

Part way down the page is the Two Flute chart.

The Large Diameter would be the dimension across the cutting edges. Another way to describe it is that the item #5470 will create a groove 1/4" wide.

The Cutting Length is 3/4" long. This is the distance from the tip of the bit to the end of the carbide cutting surface.

The shank size is what actually fits into the router collet. This dimension will be 1/4" or 1/2". In Europe you can add metric sizes as well.

The shank length is the length of the part of the bit that fits into the collet. 

When the FAQ is up, I'll post my notes.


----------



## Kallen (Feb 17, 2010)

Ahhhhh ok, that clears it up. So large diameter is ho wide the cut is, and the cutting length is how deep the cut is. Thank you for this info!


allthunbs said:


> Hi Keith:
> 
> Let's take a look at the "Two Flute" chart on the MLCS page that jschaben gave you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

Kallen said:


> I realize these are probably stupid questions, but I am VERY new to "full size" routing (I have a dremel with both router attachments..).
> 
> What is the widest straight bit available? The largest I have found so far is 3/4".


Whiteside sells a 2" bit. I'd guess other people do too.


----------

